# Releasing harvest mice into the wild?



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

My Mom has four harvest mice, one of which seems very aggressive to the others, with blood being drawn every few days. After trying different configurations in the tank to no avail, she seperated the aggressor into a spare tank, and is now considering releasing him into the wild (person who loaned the spare tank wants it back, and she is also worried about him being lonely on his own). I was wary of the idea, as I know most pet animals do not survive being released. But Mom says the person she bought the harvest mice off was encouraging her to get breeding pairs as he said their rareness in the wild means people are encouraged to breed and release babies.

Can anyone with more knowledge advise?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I would suggest that it's not the best idea. Apart from being rather a pest to farmers, it wouldn't have any clue how to survive in the wild. For instance, it's never had to experience an aerial attack from an owl or kestrel, and would be unaware of any foods that are toxic....so how would it know about any life-threatening situations? I reckon that without a very lengthy and probably fruitless process of reintroduction it would just be a death sentence.

But maybe others have experience of doing this....who knows?!


----------



## Henry-flash (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm afraid this is a total none starter and is actually illegal under the Animal Welfare Act 2006. 

Successful reintroductions have been carried out in the past, but these were large scale and carefully planned. You can't simply turf an animal out and hope for the best.

I see one of your locations is Keele - this isn't far from me. I keep several harvest mice myself and would be happy to take your problem individual if this would solve your problem and prevent release.


----------



## Markw999 (Mar 30, 2014)

I wouldn't think harvest mice are much of a threat to farmers at the moment as they're so rare. Avoiding predators and knowing which foods to eat are pretty much hard wired as they don't live long enough to learn these things from experience in the wild. If they're originally from wild caught British specimens I wouldn't worry about releasing them. However, if they're were imported from abroad, I don't know what the law is regarding releasing them (or from a disease point of view). Probably best to check with the environment agency for advice.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Markw999 said:


> *I wouldn't think harvest mice are much of a threat to farmers at the moment as they're so rare.* Avoiding predators and knowing which foods to eat are pretty much hard wired as they don't live long enough to learn these things from experience in the wild. If they're originally from wild caught British specimens I wouldn't worry about releasing them. However, if they're were imported from abroad, I don't know what the law is regarding releasing them (or from a disease point of view). Probably best to check with the environment agency for advice.


Depends where you are. Besides....if they're that rare, it would piss off farmers even more, because their land would become unworkable on if it became a stronghold for a threatened species.

I've been reading up, and most captive harvest mice apparently come from european bloodlines.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

It's as I thought then. Couldn't imagine it being a good idea, but Mom is adamant that the bloke she bought them off was encouraging breeding specifically for releasing babies. She got all boys, despite his urging breeding on her, but now feels bad that the one is all alone and the words of this man came back to her and she thought it may be a viable option. Will PM you Henry-flash.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

The problem with releasing captive animals into the wild isn't just the individuals survival but the risk of introducing a "new" disease into the local population that they never have encountered... And wiping out the resident wildlife...

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------

